# Dr. Strangelove and the B17



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Heres some interesting trivia for you. A B17 was used in the filming of the movie and was named (appropriatley) as "Doctor Strangelove"

In several shots of the B-52 flying over the polar ice en route to Russia, the shadow of the actual camera plane, a Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress, is visible on the snow below. The B-52 was a model composited into the arctic footage which was sped up to create a (quite unconvincing) sense of jet speed. The camera ship, a former USAAF B-17G-100-VE, serial 44-85643, registered F-BEEA, had been one of four Flying Forts purchased from salvage at Altus, Oklahoma in December 1947 by the French Institut Geographique National and converted for survey and photo-mapping duty. It was the last active B-17 of a total of fourteen once operated by the IGN, but it was destroyed in a take-off accident at RAF Binbrook in 1989 during filming of the movie "Memphis Belle." Home movie footage included in "Inside the Making of Dr. Strangelove" on the 2001 Special Edition DVD release of the film show clips of the Fortress with a cursive "Dr. Strangelove" painted over the rear entry hatch on the right side of the fuselage.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 6, 2006)

Hehe, the "a.jpg" doesn't look very natural...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 6, 2006)

the best special effects they can offer


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2006)

Interesting!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Interesting read syscom.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Hehe, the "a.jpg" doesn't look very natural...



Kubrick at least made an attempt to make it look convincing. For early 60's standards, he gets an A for it. By todays standards, its still a C/C+.

He also was a stickler for detail. Next time you see the movie, when the camera angle is facing from the rear of the flight deck, you can see terrain "movement" outside the pilots cockpit windows.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 6, 2006)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 6, 2006)

So do you know Airplane the movie? Directed by Zucker bros - there us one scene of two guys riding a cabrio with "back projection". Behind them the road is quickly slipping from side to side, then they're chased by indians and some other shit... they just made fun of this 60's technics...


----------



## reddragon (Mar 6, 2006)

The special effects may have not been the best in the world but I like the movie anyway. Even the special effects for the Lord of the Ring series looks fake. You can tell the characters are standing in front of a screen in quite a few of the scenes.


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 6, 2006)

Testify.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 6, 2006)

slim pickens is the best as the 52 jockey and peter sellers is no slouch in that movie the best being the line "you can't fight here this is the war room"


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2006)

Nah the best line/lines is the scene about the precious bodily fluids, but Slim Pickins is great in that movie, and Sellers' multipart role in the flick is nothing short of pure comedic genius...

Remember this avatar I used to use???? I found another one as well...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 6, 2006)

they were all great George C Scott and the guy who was EWO a few steps up from airplane


----------



## MichaelHenley (Mar 6, 2006)

What _ is _ Dr. Strangelove all about anyway?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2006)

MichaelHenley said:


> What _ is _ Dr. Strangelove all about anyway?


A SAC commander goes nuts and starts WW3 - 1960s era..........


----------



## reddragon (Mar 6, 2006)

I liked Dr. Strangelove's "Mein Fuhrer! I can walk!!!"


----------



## reddragon (Mar 6, 2006)

I also REALLY like Dr. Strangelove's plan for post-nuclear war survival:



General "Buck" Turgidson: Doctor, you mentioned the ratio of ten women to each man. Now, wouldn't that necessitate the abandonment of the so-called monogamous sexual relationship, I mean, as far as men were concerned? 

Dr. Strangelove: Regrettably, yes. But it is, you know, a sacrifice required for the future of the human race. I hasten to add that since each man will be required to do prodigious... service along these lines, the women will have to be selected for their sexual characteristics which will have to be of a highly stimulating nature. 

Ambassador de Sadesky: I must confess, you have an astonishingly good idea there, Doctor. 


Sign me up!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2006)

MichaelHenley said:


> What _ is _ Dr. Strangelove all about anyway?



You dont know what this movie is about?


----------



## Clave (Mar 7, 2006)

Not everyone knows everything - But everyone should see it...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 7, 2006)

i dont know it that much either, they said its some kind of anti war film too


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2006)

Looma...... your assignment for this week is to go find a copy and watch it!

You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 7, 2006)

At 12 years old, I dont think he can grasp the adult humor side of the flick...


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2006)

He can see general Turgidsons mistress. She looks hot in that bikini.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 8, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> At 12 years old, I dont think he can grasp the adult humor side of the flick...


well... i hope i will understand, i dont know how deep that kind of humor in the movie


----------

